

OS X 10.9.4 Update Broken? - aaronsnoswell

A bit of a rant: the OSX 10.9.4 update is supposed to fix a bug where the computer would not re-connect to Wifi after sleep. In the 3 years of owning my mac I have never had this issue. Since updating yesterday, the exact problem the update was supposed to fix has been happening consistently when my mac wakes.&lt;p&gt;Yes, I&#x27;ve tried restarting. Curious if anyone else is having this issue?
======
someguy1233
I'm on a retina macbook pro, the latest 13" 256gb. During the first weeks I
bought it, it connected from sleep with no issues. I'm almost a month in and
is guaranteed to break if I put my mac to sleep now. I have to turn off and on
my WiFi for it to work.

I'm also on 10.9.4

~~~
27182818284
I think there have been some serious 10.9 wifi issues, just anecdotal from my
10.9 experience too. I've always been impressed in the past with my Macs'
ability to wake up and get on Wifi in just a second or two at the extreme, but
since 10.9, I've had all sorts of weird connection issues.I went so far even
as to wonder if a device in my home was shorting and putting out stray EM
radiation as I've actually had and fixed that problem with a friend's lamp
before.

------
jgeorge
I did NOT have this problem until I updated to 10.9.4, now I do have this
problem, you're not alone. 11" Air, mid-2014 (about a month old)

~~~
aaronsnoswell
Good to hear I'm not crazy - mine is an MBA too, but an older model (mid
2011).

------
cordite
It totally fixed my issue.

Even my half-sized SD card on the size is mounted on wake. (Whereas before, I
would have to take it out and put it back in again)

Before the update, it was pretty annoying and felt like someone really dropped
the ball in competence.

------
sickmate
It's not completely fixed. My guess is that only certain Airport Express cards
are affected, as I have some machines that fail to reconnect and others that
are fine.

------
zeeed
FWIW: I had the same issue on three machines. What worked for me was to unhide
the network, i.e. broadcast the SSID.

~~~
aaronsnoswell
Thanks for the comment - my network's SSID is already being broadcast though.

